# ansel air or dae



## rynker (Jan 21, 2009)

We need a round trip flight from Aruba to Curacao.  Has anyone used ansel air or dae?  If you were to choose, which one would you go with?


----------



## lvhmbh (Jan 21, 2009)

Whichever one I could book with - I've been trying to book an Aruba to Curacao and return for May.  No schedule available.  When I e-mailed I was told they haven't established one this early


----------



## rynker (Jan 21, 2009)

I've found air on cheapoair.com and on the dae website.  Just wanted to know if one is better than the other.


----------

